# Grammostola actaeon???



## King Baboon (Jul 16, 2005)

This is a Grammostola acteon?
What's sp.?


----------



## Ruben Olsen (Jul 16, 2005)

*Grammostola*

Hey

Here's my Grammostola Actaeon






But your's looks more like a Grammostola Iheringi






But the genus Grammostola is a coas, so it might be Actaeon or something else  :wall:

Atcaeon will be around 9 -10 cm in body, and 18 -20 cm in legspann, 
Iheringi will be around 5 - 6 cm in body, and 13 - 15 cm in legspann,

Both looks the same when they are spiderlings and juvenile, but then Iheringi will keep the red abdomen and Actaeon will not.

Regards
Ruben Olsen


----------



## King Baboon (Jul 16, 2005)

My tarantula is getting more and more darker, and ihering stays with red abdomen. 

My tarantula is juvenille, and it's abdomen is losing the red color.


----------



## aaronrefalo (Jul 17, 2005)

conclusions can be made from these to pictures...as i think u noted...urs is more Grammostola Iheringi...nice species...

Aaron


----------

